# Chalky Dashboard



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope this is in the right thread...

I've been noticing this more and more lately. The top part of my dash is getting this hazey white stuff on it. It looks like chalk dust, theres only 1500kms on the car, and it does sit in the sit quite a bit in the afternoon.

Whats the best way to get rid of this? Or even stop it from happening again.

Thanks guys


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I had the same problem with my dash. I tried to clean it but it was still there. The only way I got rid of mine and it is fine now was to use a Protectant on the Dash. I used F21 protectant from Turtle wax. I had to use it a few times lightly over the top of the Dash and had it sit for a few min. I then used a soft cloth to remove the protectant. There are other non-glare protectants out there also. I had this on my other new car yrs ago new plastic with its new haziness. It does leave a slight glare but after a few days it was better.


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> I had the same problem with my dash. I tried to clean it but it was still there. The only way I got rid of mine and it is fine now was to use a Protectant on the Dash. I used F21 protectant from Turtle wax. I had to use it a few times lightly over the top of the Dash and had it sit for a few min. I then used a soft cloth to remove the protectant. There are other non-glare protectants out there also. I had this on my other new car yrs ago new plastic with its new haziness. It does leave a slight glare but after a few days it was better.


Perfect, Thanks a lot for the quick reply! I will go and find some of that stuff this weekend.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

DamageCase said:


> I hope this is in the right thread...
> 
> I've been noticing this more and more lately. The top part of my dash is getting this hazey white stuff on it. It looks like chalk dust, theres only 1500kms on the car, and it does sit in the sit quite a bit in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



303 Aerospace Protectant protects from UV rays.


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

I also had this happen to my dash. I used armor all interior cleaning wipes and noticed it after a few days parking in the sun and it drove me insane. (Former car detailer) I wiped the residue off with water and then used a non glare protectant and that seems to be working great and it leaves a matte finish as opposed to a high gloss shine that is not the best for dash boards in the summer sun.
The only thing I would suggest is to do all of your hard plastic on the dash and doors and get everywhere! if you miss a spot, it will be dull and noticeable but you can just touch it up. So far, rain has not removed the dressing so a good solution to the white chalk that we have noticed.


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

joewatson86 said:


> I also had this happen to my dash. I used armor all interior cleaning wipes and noticed it after a few days parking in the sun and it drove me insane. (Former car detailer) I wiped the residue off with water and then used a non glare protectant and that seems to be working great and it leaves a matte finish as opposed to a high gloss shine that is not the best for dash boards in the summer sun.
> The only thing I would suggest is to do all of your hard plastic on the dash and doors and get everywhere! if you miss a spot, it will be dull and noticeable but you can just touch it up. So far, rain has not removed the dressing so a good solution to the white chalk that we have noticed.


What type of protectant did you use? I really dont want a glossy one either, just looks greasy to me if it is.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had the chalky dash on my Cruze and also a 2005 Corvette with a black dash. I have a theory that it's soap residue. I know I've cleaned the dash with a damp cloth and dishwashing liquid on both ot those cars. I wiped of the Cruze with plain water and it's a little better than before. On the Corvette I used some low gloss protectant. Don't use the glossy Armor-all unless you want a million reflections in your windshield.


----------

